# stripping painted grass



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

I'm about to go look at a job for which the HO said she had painted grass cloth needing stripping before new paper is installed.

Thinking back, I realized I have never stripped PAINTED grass. I have no basis on which to base any estimate. I already told her it may have to be T&M - and costly.

Has anyone stripped painted grasscloth?
What was your process? Successful and not so successful techniques ?

I was thinking that the paint MIGHT give the grass enough "structural integrity" that it MIGHT be able to be pulled off it's paper backing dry, and then strip the back in the regular manner.

OR, I may be able to shave the grass off the backing with my stripping tool?

I have no idea how to bust through the paint to be able to spray it. Certainly my sanding technique won't work, and I can't imagine a paper tiger busting through either. 

Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

I know you abhor the paper tiger but here is where you need one ( maybe). I have stripped painted grass that came right off without it but the proper use of one will certainly take it right off.


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

I can't imagine it being an easy removal, and I guess it all depends on how they sealed it. If it was a product like Guardz, I'd guess its going to be bitch to remove. Kinda like in this thread. http://www.painttalk.com/f2/rosin-paper-wallpaper-24401/ That rosin was a pain and I'm fairly certain Guardz or Draw Tight was used

Obviously you could ask if you could do some sample removal prior to committing to a set price. Other than that sorry Bill, I chant recall ever removing painted over grass cloth myself.


----------



## Gwarel (May 8, 2012)

I agree with Chris that the dreaded paper tiger may be your best bet to open the surface. Here's a picture of a medieval looking tool I've had for years and found no practical use for (except to completely ruin a wall). I keep it behind the seat in the van in case I ever need it for a road rage incident. It might actually come in handy if I ever have a job like yours.?


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

Hopefully it will pull off the paper backing dry, then strip the backing wet.

I DO own a paper tiger and even a smaller Hyde version, they will be at the ready


It's a front hall and stairs. There is a wall that I will test on, it can be isolated as far as decorative treatment goes if the stripping does not go well and we have to go with plan Z. 

I have explained to the HO all the possible scenarios, including that the grass may have been directly hung on raw rock ! Can you imagine THAT mess? Grass on raw rock and then painted  OUCH !

She was comfortable with me estimating as best case - grass pulling off backing - but is fully aware of the hazards that may lay beneath. This is definitely one of those cases where communication is imperative.

Thanks for the ideas.


----------



## Underdog (Mar 9, 2013)

Try one strip by floating it and you'll get me off your back forever.
I find that the condensation loosens it up.


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

Schmidt & Co. said:


> I can't imagine it being an easy removal, and I guess it all depends on how they sealed it. If it was a product like Guardz, I'd guess its going to be bitch to remove. Kinda like in this thread. http://www.painttalk.com/f2/rosin-paper-wallpaper-24401/ That rosin was a pain and I'm fairly certain Guardz or Draw Tight was used
> 
> Obviously you could ask if you could do some sample removal prior to committing to a set price. Other than that sorry Bill, I chant recall ever removing painted over grass cloth myself.


 
take the U out, Gardz:whistling2:


----------



## epretot (Dec 17, 2011)

This is a serious question.

Do you ever consider removing the drywall. I would not consider this if it were plaster. However, it's crossed my mind. (I can finish drywall though). 

I'm certain it would have been less work on at least one stripping job I did.


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

epretot said:


> This is a serious question.
> 
> Do you ever consider removing the drywall. I would not consider this if it were plaster. However, it's crossed my mind. (I can finish drywall though).
> 
> I'm certain it would have been less work on at least one stripping job I did.


 
I have done it on occasion( I can think of twice to be exact)


----------



## harmonicarocks (Nov 29, 2013)

Grasscloth would not be an easy surface to score. I would probably try to roll a section with DIF gel and see if that would work. If not, then I would try a crazy idea. I would roll some cheap paint over it and when it was 70 to 80 percent dry, I would take the zipper blade over it. I know I will probably take some flak suggesting this, but I'm just thinking the porosity of the grass will absorb the moisture of the paint.


----------



## harmonicarocks (Nov 29, 2013)

Gwarel said:


> I agree with Chris that the dreaded paper tiger may be your best bet to open the surface. Here's a picture of a medieval looking tool I've had for years and found no practical use for (except to completely ruin a wall). I keep it behind the seat in the van in case I ever need it for a road rage incident. It might actually come in handy if I ever have a job like yours.?


Could work for a back massage too.


----------



## mudbone (Dec 26, 2011)

I'm just glad it's your grass instead of mine!:whistling2:


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

mudbone said:


> I'm just glad it's your grass instead of mine!:whistling2:


the grass is always greener on the other side of the fence.


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

harmonicarocks said:


> Grasscloth would not be an easy surface to score. I would probably try to roll a section with DIF gel and see if that would work. If not, then I would try a crazy idea. I would roll some cheap paint over it and when it was 70 to 80 percent dry, I would take the zipper blade over it. I know I will probably take some flak suggesting this, but I'm just thinking the porosity of the grass will absorb the moisture of the paint.[/QUOTE]
> 
> 
> wouldn't water be cheaper:blink:


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

Stripping painted grass. I was going to say just have Steve come over and smoke it, I'm sure he doesn't mind a little paint on his grass.


----------



## harmonicarocks (Nov 29, 2013)

wouldn't water be cheaper:blink:[/QUOTE]

Good point, flat paint may absorb enough water to soften, eggshell not so much.


----------

